
Beyond Fake News and Threats to Journalists - 00__00
http://www.netopia.eu/beyond-fake-news-threats-life-work-journalists/
======
00__00
There was a previous event which concentrated on Lygenpresse, this is moving
on from that with the reported increase in attacks on Journos.

